# Ssd 650v



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

Hello,


Do any of you know if there is a programmable way to by-pass an ambient temp fault on one of these drives?

One of the plants has a 50 H.P. that throws this fault as soon as power is applied, even though the heat-sink is room temperature. I recommended they reload the program and the same thing still happens.

It would be nice to be able to disable this fault for a short time to check the rest of the drive.

Also, has anyone ever dug into one of these? I am wondering what is used for temp. sensing and if it can be gotten at. I have never cracked one open and poked around.


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

There might be something in the parameters to enable or disable this feature. 

I had something similar to this happen on a Siemens AFE unit once. The ambient temperature was fine but the AFE kept faulting out on a temperature fault. In this case, a thermistor was being used and it was an absolute b***h to get to. I did not have the correct one on hand, so I cheated (temporarily, of course) and looked at what the resistance was of another unit. I just installed a resistor across the terminals that the thermistor plugged in to. I ordered the right one and installed it later. 

I don't reccomend doing it as a permanent fix. It is there for a reason.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I'd rather see you replace the thermistor or RTD and fix the real problem.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

SSD, that's a Parker product right?

Never had a Parker drive apart, call tech support and see if you can get any wisdom out of them.


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

Looking at some of the manuals that are available online, it appears as though there is a feature to turn off the monitoring of the motor thermistor (Ot fault) but not for the ambient temperature sensor (Hot fault).

You would either have to find the thermistor in the drive and replace it, or replace the drive (if you have a spare available) and send the other one in for repair.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

If its a klixon type sensor/switch you can jump it out temporarily. If it is an RTD or TC you will just need to replace it.
Like Marc says replacing the sensor is the way to go. But for simple testing you might be able to jumper the terminals.
I have no idea of what sensor is attached to the heat sink, so I cannot tell you how to bypass it.


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

Thanks guys.

The drive was swapped out and brought back to the shop.

One of the guys cracked open the case, and there is no way to to get at anything. I was not there, but was told the boards are stacked and connection pins are soldered board to board. Some pins are in the middle, and covered by other boards.

I think I know what they are getting at- but like I say I was not there.

The only reason we would have by-passed the Amb. fault was for testing. We have a great bench set-up for doing this. As long as you have the critical parameters in the drive set for the bench everything works out. Nobody could figure out a way to bypass the fault through programming.

I guess someone called SSD and the only tech help they got was "send it in", so that's what happened.

If I ever find out what is used for temp. sensing, I will let you guys know. But all we have learned so far is you cannot fix an SSD drive on the bench unless you are willing to risk the drive trying to remove boards.


----------

